# Osteopathic/ Medical Treatment Table/Plint



## HappyinKL (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello,

My wife is a UK Osteopath and is setting up her clinic here in KL. Can anyone tell me where we can purchase a treatment table/plinth?


----------



## il_17 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, Where is her clinic located? 
Thanks.


----------

